# GC1725 midmount pto HARD to reach



## hig57 (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm trying to reinstall a mid mount mower on my GC1725M with a mid mount PTO. The PTO is surrounded by a metal protective box and I am having a hard time getting the PTO shaft from the mower deck onto the PTO shaft. I just can't seem to get the right angle to push the thing on. Has anyone else struggled with this and if so what did you do?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's actually a much more common problem than you would think. I've found that all too often the yoke you're working with has a spring loaded collar that needs to be pulled in one direction while the yoke needs to be pushed in the other. Hard to do when it's at arm's length and you can only reach it with one hand. What often works for me is to fight the yoke onto the shaft BEFORE actually mounting the deck. That way I can shift the deck around a bit to gain some "elbow room" under the tractor. Sometimes jacking the front end up some helps too, leaving the deck on the ground. There's usually enough extension in the drive line that it won't come apart.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Because of age I tie a light rope to the universal with the slip collar and I pass this rope out the rear of the unit, I slide under from the rear and with one hand I align the splines of the drive shaft and the collar and then get my wife to place tension on the rope as I push back on the collar to attach.

As you say, a bit hard trying to pull the drive shaft onto the PTO shaft whilst trying to push the locking collar the opposite way.


----------



## Bermo (Oct 13, 2021)

hig57 said:


> I'm trying to reinstall a mid mount mower on my GC1725M with a mid mount PTO. The PTO is surrounded by a metal protective box and I am having a hard time getting the PTO shaft from the mower deck onto the PTO shaft. I just can't seem to get the right angle to push the thing on. Has anyone else struggled with this and if so what did you do?


Be very careful and make sure shaft in clipped on. i thought mine was. PTO shaft came off hit the oil filter and snapped the oil filter bolt which is all one piece. Now have to pull half the tractor apart to get a replacement


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Last Kubota I had with a mid mount was also a bear to get on, I not so fondly remember that. Think it was a Grand L open station. I remember it was a frustrating operation. Was a few Kubota's ago...


----------

